# Perineal Revision



## cargo (Jul 26, 2011)

Pt had a vaginal delivery 5/12. At postpartum visit MD notes that perineum has healed w/posterior labial agglutination causing pain... 

On 7/8, MD performs perineal revision, incising scarred perineal tissue & enlarging vaginal opening. 

CPT? 56810 is nonobstetrical? 

TIA, 
Carol Wright, CPC


----------



## preserene (Jul 26, 2011)

you are with the right code 56810. It is non obstetrical now as on date , having passed the puerperium of 42 days.


----------



## Tanna717 (Aug 8, 2011)

*56810*

What if it is at 7 weeks, post partum visit. Can this be billed?


----------



## preserene (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, you can with this code. This code denotes any time after 42 days of delivery


----------

